# August photo winner



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a winner it's Beaushel! Congratulations you get to pick the theme for next month's contest.

Here's the winning picture.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beau and Bama are very fitting winners with that great shot. Bama sure had a great mentor in Beau. I'm sure he is dearly missed everyday.


----------



## judegirl (Aug 14, 2009)

No wonder that's a winner....just adorable !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh thank you everyone for voting for my guys. It just touches me so much. There were a bunch of great pictures. 


I will have to think overnight on what the months theme will be.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations! It's such a sweet picture!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Carol, beautiful picture!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

That pic is simply adorable!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think the theme for september is "Last fun days of summer". Anything that your pups like to do in the summertime. Swimming, playing with buddies, running on the beach. Anything fun.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like little Bama was in LOVE (and rightly so).


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations Carol! Great pic of two very special boys!


----------

